# Samba 3.0.21b - Got invalid trustdom response

## merced

I'm using the ~amd64 version of samba because it includes the idmap_rid functionality.  I recently updated from 3.0.20b to 3.0.21b and now the logs are reporting this error:

```
Feb  8 09:52:01 hostname winbindd[4810]: [2006/02/08 09:52:01, 0] lib/util_sid.c:string_to_sid(285)

Feb  8 09:52:01 hostname winbindd[4810]:   string_to_sid: Sid S-0-0 is not in a valid format.

Feb  8 09:52:01 hostname winbindd[4810]: [2006/02/08 09:52:01, 0] nsswitch/winbindd_util.c:trustdom_recv(266)

Feb  8 09:52:01 hostname winbindd[4810]:   Got invalid trustdom response
```

A quick google search turned up not much.  I'm able to still "getent passwd" just fine.  Any idea how to clear this from my logs?  It makes me nervous that something is wrong.

Here is my /etc/samba/smb.conf:

```
[global]

workgroup = DOMAIN

realm = DOMAIN.COM

security = ADS

allow trusted domains = No

idmap backend = idmap_rid:DOMAIN=1000-1000000

idmap uid = 1000-1000000

idmap gid = 1000-1000000

template homedir = /home/%D/%U

template shell = /bin/false

winbind cache time = 3600

winbind nested groups = Yes

winbind use default domain = Yes

syslog only = Yes
```

----------

## ritjobbie

ttt

I'm seeing the exact same thing.  I can't figure out what Sid S-0-0 maps to and where it is trying to get looked up.  S-1-0 is the null Sid, methinks.  I don't see any problems with my samba server, I just want to know what these messages mean.  I see them about 3000+ times  a day.  Splunk isn't happy about me going over the free version limit.   :Very Happy: 

~jay

----------

